

CTO's View on Clickpass Acquisition - foobar2k
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2008/12/synthasite-acquires-clickpass.html

======
fleaflicker
that uniques graph is deceptive.

any company who's main product is a widget (or involves embeddable javascript)
will reflect the traffic of its partner sites.

for example i've never used clickpass but i contribute to their traffic every
single time i visit this page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/login>

~~~
immad
True. I did point that out in the blog post. Widget views are still one metric
for success.

------
foobar2k
No mention yet of what's next for Immad...

